
37signals is one hell of a profitable business ($8 million/year) - staunch
http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/2008/02/25/37signals-is-one-hell-of-a-profitable-business/
======
josefresco
Good for them, however I've got more pressing things to worry about than
hypothesizing how much another tech company is raking in (let alone make a
huge blog post about it). Like for example becoming profitable myself.

/back to work

~~~
cglee
For some reason, this post gets me pumped more than most of the articles on
the top page. Love the snarky "/back to work"...my brain reads it and says
"ok".

------
mhp
The title is misleading. The blog post author states his estimate is they made
$3mm last year and may make $5mm this year, not $8 million / year.

